# Installing base and crown on concrete walls



## Yorkie (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm pricing out some cabinetry for someone who lives in a condo.

They also asked me to install some cherry base in one room and paint grade crown in the rest of the condo. I've never put trim on concrete walls before. What are some common techniques for fastening? For the base, I was thinking about liquid nails.

Additionally, how would you price the install?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Yorkie said:


> I'm pricing out some cabinetry for someone who lives in a condo.
> 
> They also asked me to install some cherry base in one room and paint grade crown in the rest of the condo. I've never put trim on concrete walls before. What are some common techniques for fastening? For the base, I was thinking about liquid nails.
> 
> Additionally, how would you price the install?



Installation prices can vary quite a bit depending on the material, finishes, and conditions at the jobsite. Somewhere around $7.00 - $10 per foot of what's carried out, plus the cost of materials. 

As for installing on concrete, a backer strip can be installed. For example for a crown, an angle strip like this mounted with Tapcons works well. It should be a bit shy of the back of the crown to get any adjustments.

For base, if the wall is flat, and the fit is good, construction adhesive will work. On installations where the wall is bad and needs fastening, I've milled out a groove in the back. Made a corresponding strip to fit the groove, and mount that to the concrete. This is a good reason to use ¾" stock. Again, a bit of slack is needed in the fit to allow for adjustment. For painted base, I'll drill holes and use Tapcons into the concrete and fill the holes.












 









.


----------

